# Datenbankverknüpfungsfehler!



## fredthefreezer (17. November 2007)

Kann das nichma jemand beheben!?
http://wow.buffed.de/?o=142142
http://wow.buffed.de/?o=184867
und sehr viele Einträge mehr!

by Fred


----------



## fredthefreezer (19. November 2007)

fredthefreezer schrieb:


> Kann das nichma jemand beheben!?
> http://wow.buffed.de/?o=142142
> http://wow.buffed.de/?o=184867
> und sehr viele Einträge mehr!
> ...


hmm....is immer noch so
schaut sich das nichma jemand an!?


----------



## fredthefreezer (24. November 2007)

fredthefreezer schrieb:


> hmm....is immer noch so
> schaut sich das nichma jemand an!?


Hab schon bemerkt, dass ihr jetzt Datenbankdebugausgaben aktiviert habt.
Nun, meine Beschreibung war etwas ungenau!
Die Kommentare sind falsch verknüpft.
Mit dem Rest is alles Ok so wie ich das sehe.

by Fred


----------



## fredthefreezer (30. November 2007)

fredthefreezer schrieb:


> Hab schon bemerkt, dass ihr jetzt Datenbankdebugausgaben aktiviert habt.
> Nun, meine Beschreibung war etwas ungenau!
> Die Kommentare sind falsch verknüpft.
> Mit dem Rest is alles Ok so wie ich das sehe.
> ...


*push*
Stört das denn wirklich NIEMANDEN!?


----------



## Kwax (1. Dezember 2007)

Das ist doch schon ein alt bekanntes Problem. Wenn Du wirklich auf Kommentare zur besseren Verständigung angewiesen bist, dann such halt eine andere Plattform als Ausweichmöglichkeit. Ich denke das die Crew von buffed andere Dinge zu tun hat, statt sich primär um ein verbuggtes Kommentarsystem zu kümmern. Zumal die meisten Kommentare überwiegend eh nur aus geflame und gewhine bestehen. Bei 10 Kommentaren ist vielleicht 1 brauchbarer dabei. Also seh es nicht so tragisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würd mich da nicht eine Woche drüber aufregen... nicht mal eine Minute.


----------



## TerenceHill89 (1. Dezember 2007)

warum pusht du eigendlich
ZAM oder Marcel haben das BESTIMMT gelesen
also bitte nicht so viele pushes


----------

